# my small zoo:)



## kailey lane (Feb 22, 2012)

so this little beauty is the newest member of my family we adopted him 4 months ago.heres some pics of moose
























































then my two other dogs jazmin(staffy / pit) and bella(border collie / lab)










































my pigeon bunny








my turtle beans








and my two rats smidgen and nugget








on top of all of that i have 4 bettas and 2 large fish tanks,needless to say i always have something to do


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, what an adorable furry family you have!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

awww I love your pigeon! Is it hand raised?


----------



## kailey lane (Feb 22, 2012)

@copperarabian,bunny has lived indoors here entire life,i got her when she was 1 year so not sure if she was hand fed as a baby or not.pigeons make great pets for the right people! heres some youtube vids of bunny! one of her gathering http://youtu.be/qnWyk2KIiLY
and one of her getting treats out of a toyhttp://youtu.be/jCL2Txe0Pa0

i do have alot on my plate pet care wise but i dont have any human kids so why not if it makes me happy! lol


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh, your pet family is adorable. I love the videos of Bunny! What a great name for her!


----------



## kailey lane (Feb 22, 2012)

aww thanks slinkyink! she is so sweet and soft


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love your pigeon  you are so lucky. they are the awesomest little birds.
Is she a type of owl?


----------



## kailey lane (Feb 22, 2012)

Olympia-yes she is,shes a Italian owl and figurita.thanks so much


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Watswatswats. 

They are so cute.


----------

